# [German NR] Megaminx Average 1:10.23 - Christian Dirks



## 7942139101129 (Dec 13, 2011)

> Megaminx is a Mefferts with mf8 tiles
> After the 3rd solve Sébastien said I had to change the megaminx,
> because there was a sticker on one piece (same color but it wasn't a tile than the others.)
> (At Düsseldorf Open 2011 it was still ok!? xD)
> ...


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't understand that it is possible to lookahead always. For me which isn't that good it feels like you never stop turning

Great job!


----------



## marcobelotti (Dec 13, 2011)

congrats......i also love megaminx but i don't have a sub 1 yet


----------



## jla (Dec 13, 2011)

Congratulations! But still far away from the swedish record  although I'm not even close to you nor Simon...


----------

